# Duke Nukem-Film: Macher wollen sich an Deadpool orientieren



## Luiso (28. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Duke Nukem-Film: Macher wollen sich an Deadpool orientieren* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Duke Nukem-Film: Macher wollen sich an Deadpool orientieren*


----------



## SamuelDonar (28. März 2018)

Hail to the Chief Baby! Der Duke kommt..... es kann nur einen geben! 

Da geh ich mal wieder ins Kino.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. März 2018)

Es kann auf jeden Fall ein netter wenn auch trashiger Popcornstreifen in der Art von Ash vs. the Evil dabei herauskommen.
Kino mal sehen, aber Humorpotenzial ist definitiv vorhanden, obgleich eine deutsche Fassung dort wahrscheinlich Zitatprobleme bekommen wird.

Ob seine Machosprüche wenn auch Humorvoll heute bei den ganzen Social Warriors ankommen/ignoriert werden können, möchte ich bezeifeln.
Multibler Shitstorm incoming !


----------



## Theojin (28. März 2018)

Die können Duke Nukem ja einfach von einer schwarzen Frau mit körperlicher Beeinträchtigung spielen lassen, schon kann sich keiner mehr aufregen  . Also außer den Leuten, die Duke Nukem kennen, aber Hauptsache, die ganzen durchgeschossenen Mainstreamdödel da draussen kriegen ihren ethnisch korrekten Film   .

Ne ernsthaft, ins Kino würde ich dafür garantiert nicht gehen, aber wenn er mal bei Netflix oder Prime auftaucht, würde ich ihn mir sicherlich anschauen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. März 2018)

Man sollte sich erst gar keine Gedanken um sowas machen. Natürlich ist der Duke eines der schlechtesten Vorbilder, die man finden kann. Aber genau das ist doch der Reiz an der Sache. Der Duke ist eine völlig überzogene Gestalt. Den Kerl kann man einfach so, wie er ist, nicht ernst nehmen. Einfach mal auf Political Correctness kacken.  

Zum Beispiel wurde der Mittelalter-Rockband 'Feuerschwanz' sexistisches Gedankengut aufgrund ihrer humorvollen, schlüpfrigen Lieder vorgeworfen. Die Antwort darauf: Ein Album namens "Sex is muss". Und mit dieser Schiene sind die Jungs in der Szene ziemlich erfolgreich.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2018)

Wenn man sieht, wie die englischsprachigen Spieleseiten a la Polygon, Kotaku, Waypoint, Vice usw. versuchen ein Far Cry 5 irgendwie in ihren Tests schlecht zu reden und sich dabei Null für das Gameplay interessieren: Die Welt braucht mehr Dukes, die mal ordentlich aufräumen können.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. März 2018)

Also ein total Aufgepumpter Dolph Lundgren könnte den Duke wohl gut Verkörpern,ja ich glaub das könnte gut funktioniere.Wer ist alles für den Dolph als Duke Hand hoch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEFU-oqSNjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (29. März 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also ein total Aufgepumpter Dolph Lundgren könnte den Duke wohl gut Verkörpern,ja ich glaub das könnte gut funktioniere.Wer ist alles für den Dolph als Duke Hand hoch


Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich die Hand gehoben


----------

